# How's battery life on 4.2 ROMs?



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still running AOKP Milestone 1, but I would love to try out a 4.2 or 4.2.1 ROM. Was considering the Modaco port or Rascarlo's 11/29 release. Has anyone tried them? If so, is battery life noticeably better than 4.1?

Also, is there a majority vote towards which 4.2 kernel is the best for battery life and fluidity? Or is it still sort of "try them out and see which one works best for you"? Even if so, I would love to hear what you guys are using so I can make a list of what to experiment with rather than all of them. Thanks in advance guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I've used a few 4.2.1 Roms and battery life has been significantly better than 4.1 roms.

On 4.1 my phone would wake constantly. 4.2 has fixed this for me.

And kernels are still the same deal. Try a few and see what works best for you.

FYI if you do try a 4.2 ROM be sure to update your recovery first to avoid some headaches.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KRUSH101 (May 2, 2012)

Probably not the norm but my battery life is about 75% better


----------



## Lyxdeslic (Nov 30, 2011)

I appreciate the responses. Which ROMs are you gentleman running?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Superaj (Aug 3, 2011)

Battery life is a lot better. Currently I am running Eclipse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bitter (Aug 7, 2012)

Is it possible to post links to what ROMs you are running? I am curious myself.

Thanks


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm using baldwinguy77's "Shiny" 4.2.1 stock style ROM with the baked in kernel. It's a very stock ROM with zero customization (unless you flash some zips) and no automatic root access, but after toying with highly customizable ROMs for so long I've become a very stock kind of guy. My battery has improved greatly compared to 4.1, so much that I am using my standard battery rather than my extended battery. This is mainly due to a case I wanted to use, but I currently see no reason to go back to the extended battery with my current usage and battery life.


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll throw my hat in the ring - battery life has been much better for me too!


----------



## nextlife74 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, what is your guy's on screen time like? I feel like moving to 4.2 my battery got worse. I can't quite reach 2 hours on screen time in a charge throughout a day. I moved from 4.1 to 4.2 all rascarlo


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I can get about 10 or so hours battery life with 2 hours of screen on time, which is plenty for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Normal usage I get about 12 hours off charger with 3 hours screen on time at about only 25% brightness. Extended battery BTW. WiFi and 4G. Faux kernel. 1060 max intellidemand governor.

Edit: that's with terrible signal 90% of the time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

My usage pattern allows me an exact a/b comparison between 4.2.x and 4.1.x ROM's, as I've kept the same apps and I use my phone for the same things every day. For me, 4.2.x ROM's eat more battery - no question about it. I've used Better Battery Stats to analyze power usage to see if there are apps behaving badly in 4.2.x, and I've yet to find anything that is specific to that version of the ROM.

If you survey the feedback on various forums, I think it's safe to say that the vast majority of complaints about 4.2.x typically include poor battery life, so I don't think I am in the minority. There are advantages to 4.2.x ROMs and it's a personal choice as to whether or not it's worth it to make the move.


----------



## bdmack (Nov 3, 2011)

billyk said:


> My usage pattern allows me an exact a/b comparison between 4.2.x and 4.1.x ROM's, as I've kept the same apps and I use my phone for the same things every day. For me, 4.2.x ROM's eat more battery - no question about it. I've used Better Battery Stats to analyze power usage to see if there are apps behaving badly in 4.2.x, and I've yet to find anything that is specific to that version of the ROM.
> 
> If you survey the feedback on various forums, I think it's safe to say that the vast majority of complaints about 4.2.x typically include poor battery life, so I don't think I am in the minority. There are advantages to 4.2.x ROMs and it's a personal choice as to whether or not it's worth it to make the move.


I am in agreement.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fusi0n (Jul 15, 2012)

My battery life hardly changed at all. I get about 2 hours screen time over a 10 hour period with all 4g. If I use 3g, its closer to 2.5 hrs screen on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

